# Where to get natural gravel?



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I wanted to know where is the best/cheapest place to get small size natural gravel. I'm looking to get at least 50 pounds.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*colours?*

What colour are you looking for?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Any natural colour if the price is right.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I wanted to know where is the best/cheapest place to get small size natural gravel. I'm looking to get at least 50 pounds.


When you say small size...how small?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Small like 2-3mm.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowe's and Rona has pea gravel. You'll have to wait until its garden season as I found its a seasonal thing. This gravel looks spectacular and very natural. I think its about $10 for 50 pounds

This is it pictured below (after a GOOD washing)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Matt,

Kennedy & Steeles ( P.Mall) there is a garden center there. Been around since forever. I recall pea gravel being sold there. For the price of 50lbs at a pet store you can get nearly 4-5 times that amount here.

It is natural color. Hell only one color only thus why it's so damn cheap. Aquarium gravel from all my research (also from the Aquaponics gardening research as well with many of those people fish keepers & gardeners) is that the gravel you buy in the aquarium places is pea gravel that has been gone through 1-2 washings, packaged up in a fancy looking bag, optionally colored, then charged a primium (sp) in price. Only advantage to aquarium gravel is more color choices then plain pea gravel well that an from all accounts I've read aquarium gravel needs about 50% less washing then plain pea gravel. So you save some work that's all for that high priced gravel.

If you have a small car of weight issue (injury/etc) when I spoke with that location before they would split it down for you into two bags. IIRC it was ~$3 bucks for ~50lbs. I have their card somewhere... I'll post it when I find it.

I have used both before and I agree with some of the research I've done that washing pea gravel takes a bit longer for the same amount you're washing vs. aquarium gravel but it is cheaper.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok found it.

http://www.millikenfarms.com/ -main site

http://millikenfarms.com/gardensupplies.html - pea gravel page. $4.99


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Small like 2-3mm.


I do have that size 2-3mm in natural color over 100 lbs. PM me if you are interested


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.


----------

